# hi!



## marceline (Apr 2, 2016)

Evening everyone. 
Im new to keeping mice as an adult, we picked up two girls tuesday although since weve found out one is a boy! 
So now on pregnancy watch! 
We have a few other pets aswell  2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 pygmy hedgehogs and 5 ferrets x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there! Five ferrets seems like an awful lot of mischief for one house!


----------



## marceline (Apr 2, 2016)

Haha it really is they are trouble makers 100% its like having lots of 2-3yrs old children who dont listen and are cheeky but super cute so they get away with it haha


----------

